# Could'nt Sleep



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Have you ever laid there at night,trying to fall asleep,and get an idea for a new project or jig. Well I did so I got up and sketched it out so I'd remember in the morning. I think I got the idea from using my version of Bjs dado jig. Then watching a RW episode before bed where they used the spacer fences. Take a look and let me know what you think,good or bad.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good, Rusty! It looks like you combined the best features of a bunch of jigs into your box joint jig. It looks easier to set up than the spacer fences, but the only thing I would consider is some way to micro adjust the distance between the key and the bit to adjust the fit of the joint.

Great idea, good looking jig.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

RustyW said:


> Have you ever laid there at night,trying to fall asleep,and get an idea for a new project or jig. Well I did so I got up and sketched it out so I'd remember in the morning. I think I got the idea from using my version of Bjs dado jig. Then watching a RW episode before bed where they used the spacer fences. Take a look and let me know what you think,good or bad.


Yes, many times...

Hey, that looks like a typical TS jig with a flair / guide to turn it into a router jig!! Nice thought!! The guide makes it so nice, yes?

The critical things being the hump/spacer width and the space to cutter.

Once set, should work like a charm!!

Have you made box joints yet? Let's see'em...

Nice job!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Great idea Rusty. You could also flip it over to use with a hand held router if you wanted to.

Greg


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, I had thought about making the block or whole top surface interchangable for different sizes. But it was so easy to make, I decided I could make new ones as needed in other sizes. The top surface was put on as a solid piece. Then cut with the 1/4" spiral bit to make it "zero clearance". I then placed a 1/4" brass bar along the cut and glued the 1/4" beechwood spacer next to it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rusty, nice look box joint jig! I like it and the joints look pretty good. I have the spacer fences and they are great but I want to make a push block to use them on. Nice work!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

I like it ,,, if you look real close at the Delux Push Block I made, I use that one just like you made ,,, I took the old one and did a bit of rework to make the push block.. 

You will still see the slot in the base of the old one... this type of jig works great and I used it all the time b/4 I got the Oak-Park ones (box joint jigs) the only thing that's diff.is I use a 3/4" brass guide because at the time I didn't have a 1" one or a 1 1/2" one.. 
But other than that it's dead ringer I have not posted a picture of it that I can recall .
Are you on AM or FM and are you reading my small mind  LOL when you can't sleep  it's funny I now have the same Horz.table like yours and I got that from you. 


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/3612-deluxe-push-block-6130.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html?highlight=push+block


Bj


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Bj, I saw your deluxe push block post yesterday. And noticed the similarity. I figured I must have seen it before and were inspired by it. But I cant remember. The 1" slot and guide defenatly come from your dado jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's certainly a novel way to use a template guide Rusty. I agree with Doug. however that some adjustment is required to get the joints spot on. May I suggest that the two lower pieces of MDF be fitted with small slots for the bolts and tee nuts


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"I agree with Doug" = ?

Guide Slot
That's the key to this type of jig, it must be locked so it can't be moved, .010 off will make firewood in a heart beat..  and it can only be used with the 1" or the 3/4" templete guide or what every the slot was made for it.. 



Bj


----------

